# What levels friendship up faster?



## Elov (Nov 30, 2017)

I want to level up specific villagers faster than others. 

Does inviting them to the camp level them up faster, or not having them at my camp? What have you noticed with your friendship patterns? Do those who stay at your camp level up faster or slower than those who don't?

The upside to having them at my camp is that they're always available to talk. (Every 3 hours I believe?)
The downside is that I don't get as many requests from them.

The upside to not having them invited to my camp is that I'll be able to fulfill 3 requests from them. + 3 more if I choose to use a ticket.
The downside is that they aren't always available since villagers cycle through.

Also what do you think will be the best way to obtain certain materials? Should those villagers who provide the material that I want all stay at my camp, or should they not?

-

Another thing I was contemplating is amenities. Do villagers who match the tent I'm building/leveling up, (Cool tent+ cool villager), level up more than other villagers when I build it? Or is it the same as everyone else? If so wouldn't it be a better strategy to invite all of those types of villagers when I'm having the showcasing ceremony?


----------



## Katelyn (Nov 30, 2017)

It depends tbh. If you have most/all of the villagers unlocked, then it’s better to have them in your camp mainly because you don’t have to wait until they randomly show up in one of the areas. But, if you’ve only unlocked a few villagers then it’s more worth it to have them outside of your camp.

You can actually talk to your villagers once every hour, and as long as you complete the requests immediately you’ll get 3 more from 3 random villagers in your camp every hour as well.

Usually when it comes to essence and material, I keep the villagers that give that kind of material at my camp and I get it much quicker. Especially if you talk to them once every hour.

As for the amenities, the boost they get at the showcasing ceremony always brings up the villagers friendship by 5 points no matter what. So if you have a cute villager at a cool showcasing, they still get 5 points.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Elov (Nov 30, 2017)

Katelyn said:


> It depends tbh. If you have most/all of the villagers unlocked, then it’s better to have them in your camp mainly because you don’t have to wait until they randomly show up in one of the areas. But, if you’ve only unlocked a few villagers then it’s more worth it to have them outside of your camp.
> 
> You can actually talk to your villagers once every hour, and as long as you complete the requests immediately you’ll get 3 more from 3 random villagers in your camp every hour as well.
> 
> ...



Oh okay! I suspected matching villagers getting more, because every time I had the showcasing ceremony a villager that matched the tent would get level 7. I guess it was just a weird coincidence on my end. x) Also I'm really glad to hear you can talk to them every hour and not every 3. Time to go farm some cotton now! :3 Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 30, 2017)

I have an easier time leveling up the villagers outside of my campsite, especially the lower level ones. The villagers at my campsite rarely ask for favors, and even when they do it still takes forever for them to level up. But I can usually level up several if not all of the villagers that visit outside of my camp a day. It's easier because you can do a ton of requests for them, plus talk to them which all levels them up a lot.


----------



## J087 (Dec 1, 2017)

Level them outside. Which can be a downside when you have many campers unlocked.
Choose the ones who give certain items to stick around and stock up your item reserves.
And always collect a certain group when you decide to upgrade an amenity.


----------

